# Licking carrier bags... why?



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Tilly like most cats is obsessed with carrier bags, constantly attacking them and wanting to sit inside them as soon as we bring them into the house. She also spends ages licking them; does anyone know what it is about them that makes her do this  I dont imagine they taste so good also, Im a bit worried she might bite some off and try chewing/eating it; I dont want her to choke on it but I feel mean taking it away as she has so much fun!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a cat who spends a lot of time licking plastic bags too!!:yesnod:


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

One of mine eats them so we have to hide all bags away now. I think there are several theories why they like the taste, the only one i can remember is that some of them are made from plastic that contains some animal proteins the same as some dry foods......
Certainly Eilinel favours boots and tesco - sainsburys and M&S she won't touch!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

How strange! We went to Wilkos last night and it was a big hit when we came home; she was all over it like it had catnip on or something and then we found her sitting in it this morning; even choosing it over her warm bed!


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lexi seems to like the sound, we hide them from her view and scrunch them, she goes mad...


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

My female loves to sit in our green recycling newspaper plastic bag provided by the council. Usually it is full of newspapers waiting for me to dump it in the garage.

She burrows her way into it but not noticed her licking it.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My Macy chews the bag in my bedroom bin,

i'm sure she does it to wake me up!!!


----------

